# Flounder in Offatts Bayou



## Brazilian fishing girl (Sep 24, 2016)

It's no secret that Offatts Bayou holds some of the best flounders. I went out with Steve and Mike on sunday for an early morning fishing tour around the Bayou. After losing multiple smaller profile gulp baits to hundreds of huge Piggy Perch we switched over to 5 in gulp shrimp. The larger baits worked great and eliminated the small trash fish. Fishing a rocky drop off we caught our first flounder. Our total catch for the day it was 2 - 20 in flounder. 
It's still early in the season with the warm weather and warm water temps. The best the Bayou has to offer is yet to come.


----------



## anguyen041 (Oct 25, 2016)

Never thought about fishing here. Any places you recommend on 61st St. that can possible have deep drops to catch flounders?


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Old info from 10 years ago for cold weather trout but across the way from the airport there used to be lots of places for flounder. Not fished the area much since and not in the winter since the last few storms. If you look it looks like a butt crack with one side mud and the other more sand and the wade went to the right cheek. 

BTW the drop off are from knee deep to wet get real wet. The kid that sent this was a fantastic fisherman that caught fish here and at the bridge you cross over to get to the wade in spot. 

Out going about dark with plastics or mullet free lined under bridge. BE DAM- careful here.!!! It is very deep and dangerous there on an out going

There is a kayak / john boat launch before you get to the bridge. The fish tended to stay on the edges and many times wading in from the launch the trout were hanging where you waded to. Things change and the area was wadeable on this side but I have not waded there is lots of years.

There is lots of metal, rocks rebar around the bridge and the far side it is deep and dangerous.


----------

